# Been trying to figure my type out for 2 years



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

I don't think I'm as security oriented as a 6, tho. My best friend typed as an ESFP 6w7, however. I think I have, but I'll give it a look again. I tend to think he's more extroverted than me, or at least more of a people person, but our INFP friend actually thinks that I'm more extroverted than him. Both my ESFP friend & my INTJ friend say I need to learn to say no & not hand out money to people whenever they ask, so I guess I'm pretty generous.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

729 seems fitting


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Gonna post some function test results guys.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

How much faith do you guys put in these tests? 

Keys2cognition:
Se: 54.6
Fi: 38.4
Fe: 32.7
Ti: 31.1 
Ni: 27.7
Te: 23.6
Ne: 20.9
Si: 10.6
Se>Fi>Fe>Ti>Ni>Te>Ne>Si 

Jungian Personality Quiz:
Se: 13.17
Ne: 12.85
Fe: 9.14
Fi: 7.31
Ti: 3.99
Te: 1.16
Ni: -0.13
Si: -2.17
Se>Ne>Fe>Fi>Ti>Te>Ni>Si 

Similarminds:
Se: 100%
Ne: 80%
Fe: 70%
Fi: 50%
Ni: 45%
Ti: 35%
Te: 25%
Si: 5% 
Se>Ne>Fe>Fi>Ni>Ti>Te>Si


----------



## Vincent Trujillo (Nov 14, 2014)

PrincessK said:


> Been trying to figure out my type for the last 2 years with absolutely NO luck. Thinking I should just post a video soon, cuz maybe that will help. Anyway, anyone up for the challenge or just feel like helping a poor girl out?


I'll help, yeah. It would be best if you did post a video. Not sure if you did already or what? Just barely came to this thread.


----------



## Vincent Trujillo (Nov 14, 2014)

PrincessK said:


> How much faith do you guys put in these tests?
> 
> Keys2cognition:
> Se: 54.6
> ...


No faith whatsoever. Some cases it is correct, but really..it promotes confusion. x)


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Thanks! Haven't posted one yet, but I will. Been busy with Christmas stuff around the house & shopping. I get what you're saying about the tests. Any one you think is more accurate than the others, tho? 
I even figured out the 3 together would look something like-
Se>Fe>Fi>Ne>Ti>Ni,Te>Si


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

What type is most likely to want to try to sneak backstage at a concert, pretend to be a ghost that haunts a builing to scare people, pretend to be a health inspector to try to get free food, & replace the filling of an entire package of oreos & place them in the dorm's kitchen & set up a camera to see how many people would fall for it?(The last 3 all being things I want to try out at my college). I did get a friend to help me play a prank last year & pretend she was the new nurse on campus. We picked a random room, she knocked, another friend & I hid, & they totally bought it. Also played a prank on a friend, with the help of another friend, over texts from his texting app. & Me & another friend love making fake accounts on dating apps/websites & actually talked to someone for at least an hour on one. Then he deleted it, which I felt bad about, cuz the person on there seemed really nice. Thought I'd add this to the things I've already mentioned. Oh, & my life motto, which is "no worries, do as you please."


----------



## OhDarling (Dec 18, 2014)

Esfp


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Here's another story. By the way do ENFPs hate conflict?
My ENFP friend & I were talking in our dorm hall last year around 12:30. We weren't even being loud. This girl comes out of her room & says "I have an 8 am class, could you keep it down?" My friend says "Sure, no problem" while I just have a 'huh?' look on my face. Then the girl goes "& by that I mean shut the fuck up" as she walks back into her room. My friend is just standing there, shocked, jaw dropped & everything. I go "bitch." The girl peaks her head out & goes "what'd you say?" or "what'd you call me?" something like that. I forget if I said anything else, think I said "you heard me," but I did smirk, wave, & go "goodnight." She goes back in to her roommate screaming "she called me a bitch! She called me a bitch!"


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

One last thing about me, well atm anyway. Still looking for more people to either confirm my type as ESFP or weigh in with their opinions. 
Here it goes. I hate when people act like helping someone out is an inconvenience to them. For example, how a lot of the RAs at college will charge you & make you fill out paper work to let you in your room if you forget your keys & after like 12 am, or even before sometimes I think, will make you call campus security. If I was an RA I'd never do any of those things. I understand it's their job, but why would the person tell on them for being nice? Honestly, someone could knock at my door at 3 or 4 in the morning & I'd happily let them in free of charge. I'd be no prob for me. If I was slepping, I'll fall back asleep. What's 5 minutes of my time anyway? & Why put someone thro more trouble than necessary?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Vincent Trujillo said:


> I'll help, yeah. It would be best if you did post a video. Not sure if you did already or what? Just barely came to this thread.


Unrelated to this thread, but you looked familiar. I just watched your video on INFJ physicality yesterday. You're right that Bruce Lee is an INFJ. Few people see that. There's actually a thread going on right now about it, I was just arguing in today.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

You are super ESFP.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Unrelated to this thread, but you looked familiar. I just watched your video on INFJ physicality yesterday. You're right that Bruce Lee is an INFJ. Few people see that. There's actually a thread going on right now about it, I was just arguing in today.


I thought of him as ISTP, but I can see in your footer that there is a good argument for INFJ.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

I just can't decide if I use Fe or Fi. Like the way I'm willing to drop everything for a friend, especially if they need my help, even if that means not getting my work done. & I don't need to of gone through the same thing as someone to feel bad for them. Wouldn't that be Fe? When I first got into MBTI 2 yrs. ago I thought I used Fe, than for a long time was convinced I use Fi, now I'm muddling over Fe again. How do people ever know for sure?


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

I think you could be ESTP or ENFJ. While I do see Se, I notice more Fe than Fi. roud:


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Siouxsie said:


> I think you could be ESTP or ENFJ. While I do see Se, I notice more Fe than Fi.


Thanks!  I definitely have been thinking I could be either of those 2 types. Actually, when I first got into MBTI I did think I was an ENFJ. Lately, though, I've realized that I think I'm way more "P" than "J." Also, I think I've always used Se a lot more than anything else, but that's just my presumptions.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

PrincessK said:


> Thanks!  I definitely have been thinking I could be either of those 2 types. Actually, when I first got into MBTI I did think I was an ENFJ. Lately, though, I've realized that I think I'm way more "P" than "J." Also, I think I've always used Se a lot more than anything else, but that's just my presumptions.


The letter J in the type doesn't have to do with organization or anything like what those simple 4 letter MBTI tests suggest, and T doesn't mean you're unemotional. I'd guess you're more likely an ESTP if you relate the most to Se! :happy:


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

@Siouxsie It is not very promising to solely suggest something is higher than another only because the other, lower thing is a better fit. This person has shown no evidence of a thinking preference, and to suggest it only because of something under it is a slightly better fit(Fe) just doesn't make much sense. The only two options should be ESFP and ENFJ here. To neglect the Ti that comes 2nd with ESTPs would be to neglect a significant part of the type itself. - Jack


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

visionaryjack said:


> @Siouxsie It is not very promising to solely suggest something is higher than another only because the other, lower thing is a better fit. This person has shown no evidence of a thinking preference, and to suggest it only because of something under it is a slightly better fit(Fe) just doesn't make much sense. The only two options should be ESFP and ENFJ here. To neglect the Ti that comes 2nd with ESTPs would be to neglect a significant part of the type itself. - Jack


Extraverted functions are easier to identify, but it doesn't mean thinking is neglected just because the function keeps to itself.


----------

